# Over 30 gigs of actual play podcast



## logan9a (Jun 21, 2008)

Figured this might go into 'story time'.

The early podcast quality is not wonderful, gets better as we go.  There is more than you can listen to if you enjoy actual play experience.  Also, we have 'gamer talks' which are people discussing roleplay in general.

To hear both

You can either get individual game MP3's here:
http://heroiccthulhu.mypodcast.com/index.html
or subscribe to the podcast here:
http://heroiccthulhu.mypodcast.com/rss.xml
Yes, it is free.


The Heroic Cthulhu boards can be found at:  http://heroiccthulhu.proboards105.com/index.cgi


----------

